

A Threat Analysis of RFID Passports (2009) - snake117
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1626175

======
blisterpeanuts
The eavesdropping attack could be defeated by shielding the reader. Make a
shielded container, place the reader in it, then slide the passport through a
slot to be read. Solved.

The same could (and should) be done for any short range RFID transactions. Do
them within a cage, and eavesdroppers are thwarted.

I'm not sure, but I think the eavesdropping equipment can also be blocked with
RF noise. Just make the vicinity of the reader very noisy, with accuracy
limited to a few centimeters, and they will receive a ton of garbage.

While we're at it, let's detect live receivers and require them to be turned
off. Cellphones, laptops, pacemakers, everything off within 4meters of the
receiver. Well, maybe not the pacemaker.

